# Phrag. Fliquet 4N



## John M (Oct 18, 2009)

This plant survived the freeze. It was centrally located in the greenhouse; so, it was somewhat protected from the extreme cold near the sides and near the end-walls. Plus, it was on a bench, not hanging up near the ceiling (where a lot of other plants did get damaged or killed). So, it got very cold, not completely frozen, which resulted in some leaf damage that it's grown out of pretty quickly. I love it and I'm so glad that it was saved.

Fliquet is Mem. Dick Clements x Grande.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 18, 2009)

Always pectacular! This is a very nice and Fliquet John... I really like it!
Is it from the EYF ?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 18, 2009)

That is one of the nicest red Phrags I've seen to date...WOW! Bummer about the freeze event, but it is a nice consolation that this beauty made it through OK.


----------



## phrag guy (Oct 18, 2009)

very nice John


----------



## NYEric (Oct 18, 2009)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 18, 2009)

Love the colour!


----------



## John M (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone!



Phrag-Plus said:


> Always pectacular! This is a very nice and Fliquet John... I really like it!
> Is it from the EYF ?


No, the breeding was done by Chuck Acker.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 18, 2009)

Super nice John. Intense coloring!


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

:clap: I love it!!


----------



## Jorch (Oct 18, 2009)

gorgeous color and shape! :clap:


----------



## e-spice (Oct 18, 2009)

Superb. Amazing.

e-spice


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 18, 2009)

The color is absolutely scrumptious - I'm glad you were able to save it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 18, 2009)

That is very beautiful, John -- form, color. I'm glad it didn't succumb.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 18, 2009)

John M said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> 
> No, the breeding was done by Chuck Acker.



Thanks! Very interesting!


----------



## Clark (Oct 18, 2009)

I really like your bloom. Color is eye candy.
Would the color be more vibrant because of cooler temps?
Or is this how this flower looks all the time?
Thank you.


----------



## John M (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks again everybody!



Clark E said:


> I really like your bloom. Color is eye candy.
> Would the color be more vibrant because of cooler temps?
> Or is this how this flower looks all the time?
> Thank you.


Good question. Normally, besseae hybrids have better colour when grown in cooler temps. However, this plant did bloom over the summer on another stem and it had colour that was just as nice. However, we did have a very uncharacteristically cool summer in my area. Mostly, it was the nighttime temps that were abnormally cool, all summer. So, maybe with more hot, muggy nights, the colour would fade a bit.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 19, 2009)

spectacular flowers!!!! Jean


----------



## joan (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful color.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 19, 2009)

very nice color. do you think being a 4n and being sturdier might have helped it survive the cold?


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 19, 2009)

:clap::drool: All of the above! 
Grande seems to always have a nice influence!


----------



## John M (Oct 19, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> very nice color. do you think being a 4n and being sturdier might have helped it survive the cold?



I don't know if being 4n helps with cold tolerance or not. However, in this case, this plant and a bunch of other Phrag hybrids were located on the centre bench, right down the middle of the greenhouse. The plants *on* that bench (not the ones hanging above), which was right in the middle of the greenhouse, were the least damaged. Most of them recovered. Only a few feet away on either side, at either end and hanging above, were much more severely damaged or outright killed. The plants high up and all around the perimeter of the greenhouse froze and died for the most part. The plants, like this Phrag, that were in a strip down the middle of the greenhouse tended to have frost damage; but, were not killed.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 19, 2009)

That must have been a horrible experience, John. I'm glad to see you with beautiful blooms again.


----------



## John M (Oct 19, 2009)

It certainly was, Dot. When I walked into the greenhouse and saw what had happened, it was one of the lowest lows of my life! It took me weeks to come out of the shock.


----------



## raymond (Oct 19, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Bolero (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey that's very nice! I love the colouring, it's a bit different and quite striking.


----------



## toddybear (Oct 20, 2009)

WOW! I'm in love!


----------



## Rod (Oct 21, 2009)

I think Fliquet is one of Chuck's best hybrids. Can you give us the measurements?


----------



## midmichigan (Oct 22, 2009)

*great plant and*

The color on this plant is great,, i have always liked this cross,, i had one awarded many years ago and still love to see one in bloom good luck


----------



## John M (Oct 22, 2009)

Rod said:


> I think Fliquet is one of Chuck's best hybrids. Can you give us the measurements?



The natural spread is 14cm. Vertical height is 16.5cm. Dorsal is 3 cm wide and 6.5 cm long. Petals are 12.5cm long and 2cm wide. Pouch is 2.5cm wide and 5.2cm long. Sysepal is 4cm wide and 6cm long.


----------



## Rod (Oct 23, 2009)

That's pretty beefy John. Better than the last one I bloomed. I'll have to check records when I get everything loaded onto the new i7 Windoz machine. Running on Mac only at the moment.


----------

